# scorpion/spider enclosures



## ashley81 (Sep 7, 2007)

hi all,
i"m really starting to get into scorpions and spiders again, i am also into snakes aswell.
anyway
i would love to see the set-ups that you scorpion and spider keepers have.

thanks 
ashley


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

my enclosures are pretty basic, just small plastic container with sand or coco peat depending on species. If you want a larger better looking setup go with a flase bottomed setup. Use a layer of pebbles under the substrate to act as a water reservoir. Use plastic pipes to fill it up.


----------



## ashley81 (Sep 7, 2007)

any one got pics?


----------



## bylo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Set ups*

Here is a new set up that we are selling at the moment for Ts

we try to put a bit of colour in the tank


----------



## bylo (Sep 10, 2007)

*set ups*

some scorpion and Tarantula set ups


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 10, 2007)

Those set-ups look the goods


----------



## Scag (Sep 18, 2007)

What do the false bottom set ups acheive apart from looking good???


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

the false bottom set up keep the bottom of the sand humid and not wet .
mainly used for desert species of scorpions .
in the desert the sand is dry on top and moist under the sand .
the scorpion can climb up and down his tunnel to regulate his moisture level that way , dry on top wet on the bottom


----------



## Rocket (Sep 18, 2007)

I just had my Scorpion in a small plastic tank with coirpeat substrate, a few pieces of bark and thats it. Would throw about 5 crickets in each week and spray the tank twice a week.


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

Rocket said:


> I just had my Scorpion in a small plastic tank with coirpeat substrate, a few pieces of bark and thats it. Would throw about 5 crickets in each week and spray the tank twice a week.


what species scorpion do you have , 
the deserts can get a fungal problems if they to moist .

that system is perfect for rainforest species and even the black rock varieties

and the way you keep them is up to how long you wish them to live for


----------



## Rocket (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Ok....
I found it on a tree!!!! About 1-2metres high up...

It is approx 5-6cms TL


----------



## falconboy (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks ok, not sure about the fake rose though. :shock:


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

Just placed an order for some stuff with greenscorpion.com... looking forward to recieving my new additions!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 18, 2007)

yeh i just getting some new glass tank for the spiders,all it will have is coco peat,and maybe a nice flower or p drift wood..... be careful spider will take all ur money!


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> yeh i just getting some new glass tank for the spiders,all it will have is coco peat,and maybe a nice flower or p drift wood..... be careful spider will take all ur money!



lol spiders are about the cheapest thing to maintain that i keep, even cheap to buy, occasionally can buy 100 for $100-$200


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

hornet said:


> lol spiders are about the cheapest thing to maintain that i keep, even cheap to buy, occasionally can buy 100 for $100-$200


were hornet I would love to know your contact


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

its usually only with mates near by, thats at 1st instar when shipping is unsuitable and before they need to be separated, just means i have to do all the hard work lol and buy all the containers


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

so not any one can get them that cheep , mates rates .


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

you probably could but only if you can collect as 1st instar isnt suitable for shipping.


----------



## Scag (Sep 18, 2007)

Im looking at buying some more spiders and Scorps of bylo, I purchased my first T off him a few months ago and its going great, I Highly recommend Bylo and look forward to doing more business with him. Oh and Bylo how much is postage for a Yeshenkoi complete setup to 2153 sydney NSW?

Thanks.


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

$12 postage for a Yeshenkoi complete setup .

cheers


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 18, 2007)

hornet said:


> lol spiders are about the cheapest thing to maintain that i keep, even cheap to buy, occasionally can buy 100 for $100-$200


they take ur money when u want more and more! lol nah therer not to bad on the money


----------

